# CC-Nachwuchsrennen ohne Klickies??



## onlyforchicks (23. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob ich im richtigen Forum bin, aber hier mal trotzdem mein Anliegen.

Meine beiden Jungs fahren dieses Jahr wieder den Pactimo Kidscup im Schwarzwald mit. Ab diesem Jahr darf die U 11 Klasse nicht mehr mit Klickpedalen , sondern nur noch mit Flatpedalen antreten. 

Angeblich würden die Klickpedale die Fahrtechnik verschlechtern und die nötige Körperspannung würde vernachlässigt.

Wie seht Ihr das denn, und was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?

Gruss


----------



## naf (23. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. März 2011)




----------



## CC-Freak (23. März 2011)




----------



## onlyforchicks (23. März 2011)

CC-Freak schrieb:


>


 
Muss ich das jetzt so werten,  dass Ihr es gut findet, dass nur noch mit Flats gefahren werden darf?
Oder findet Ihrs so wie ich, nämlich bescheiden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2011)

was soll DER kaese? wenn die begruendung waere, das es ein zu hohes verletzungs risiko gibt, weil sie nicht raus kommen... da koennte man drueber diskutieren (glaub ich aber auch net, wenn man die ultra weicheinstellt). das man koerbchen verbietet finde ich gut, DA kommen die kiddies zum teil naemlich echt net raus und dann ist schnell mal ein band ab.
aber was da begruendung sein soll, ist voellliger kaese... koerperspannung... klar jetzt koennen die kiddies nicht mehr beim treten hinten hochziehen, was weniger spannung bedeutet... 
fahrtechnik? gehts drum nen sauberen bunny hop zu lernen? ok, das versauen klickies... aber sonst? kaese!


----------



## onlyforchicks (24. März 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was soll DER kaese? wenn die begruendung waere, das es ein zu hohes verletzungs risiko gibt, weil sie nicht raus kommen... da koennte man drueber diskutieren (glaub ich aber auch net, wenn man die ultra weicheinstellt). das man koerbchen verbietet finde ich gut, DA kommen die kiddies zum teil naemlich echt net raus und dann ist schnell mal ein band ab.
> aber was da begruendung sein soll, ist voellliger kaese... koerperspannung... klar jetzt koennen die kiddies nicht mehr beim treten hinten hochziehen, was weniger spannung bedeutet...
> fahrtechnik? gehts drum nen sauberen bunny hop zu lernen? ok, das versauen klickies... aber sonst? kaese!


 

Genau so seh ich das Ganze auch. Leider sehen es ein paar Entscheidungsträger beim BDR wohl anders.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2011)

DIE haben streckenweise eh seltsame ideen...


----------



## CC-Freak (24. März 2011)

Also warum haben die BDR Leute das gemacht. Bekantlich haben wir in Deutschlan ein Problem mit dem Nachwuchs im Internationalen und Nationalen Bereich was Technik angeht.

Wenn man schon mal bei einem Nachwuchsrennen wahr dann würdet ihr schon verstehen warum BDR das macht.
Zu einem Nacwuchsrennen gehören neben CC Läufen auch Trail und Slalom Läufe.

Im Internationalen Bereich ist bekantlich TFJV / Trophée Français des Jeunes Vététistes
und soweit ich mich errinern kann muss man da mit Flatpedalen trailen.

Also jede Sache hat seinen Sinn.


----------



## onlyforchicks (24. März 2011)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Also warum haben die BDR Leute das gemacht. Bekantlich haben wir in Deutschlan ein Problem mit dem Nachwuchs im Internationalen und Nationalen Bereich was Technik angeht.
> 
> Wenn man schon mal bei einem Nachwuchsrennen wahr dann würdet ihr schon verstehen warum BDR das macht.
> Zu einem Nacwuchsrennen gehören neben CC Läufen auch Trail und Slalom Läufe.
> ...


 
Das kann man so oder so sehen.
Ich glaube , dass wir generell ein Nachwuchsproblem haben. Ob das unbedingt auf Technik beschränkt ist, weiss ich nicht. 
Ich denke mal, dass Leute wie Fumic schon technisch bergab fahren können. Klar kommt jetzt das Argument Kurschat. Aber überlegt, mal wie lange der schon dabei ist. 
Der hat garantiert mit Flats angefangen. Und trotzdem kommt er einem Schurter oder Absalon nicht hinterher bergab.
Daran kanns ja dann wohl nicht liegen.

Ausserdem begrenzen der BDR das Verbot ja auf die U 11 Klasse. Hinterher kann dann jeder fahren was er will. Von daher ist der Lerneffekt wohl eh dahin. 
Ich weiss nur, dass mein Ältester ein übles Pedaltatto in der Wade hat. Und seitdem er Klickies fährt hat sich das erledigt. 
Wobei angemerkt sei, dass er auch BMX fährt und das mit Flats. 
Aber in nem CC Rennen haben die Dinger meiner Meinung nichts verloren.

Ob wirklich jede Sache einen Sinn hat , sei mal dahingestellt.

Gruss 
ps.: in Hausach werden wir ja sehen wie es geht....


----------



## mog.32 (24. März 2011)

Was soll denn der Quatsch?
Kein 10jähriges kind der welt braucht klickpedale!!!
In diesem Alter sollte man erst mal richtig fahren lernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (24. März 2011)

mog.32 schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Quatsch?
> Kein 10jähriges kind der welt braucht klickpedale!!!
> In diesem Alter sollte man erst mal richtig fahren lernen!




So schauts aus . Die ehrgeizigen Väter sollen sich einfach etwas zurücknehmen und die Kids das ganze als Spaß machen lassen .

Mfg  35


----------



## hefra (24. März 2011)

Ob Klickpedale oder nicht ist doch völlig egal. Hauptsache die haben Spaß, in dem Alter halte ich Leistungssport eh nicht für besonders sinnvoll. Schon gar nicht die Materialschlacht die da teilweise abgezogen wird. 
Den Ansatz mit dem Trail finde ich gut, aber ob man das mit Flats fahren muss? Ich finde jeder soll das Material fahren was er fahren will. Wenn würde ich Federgabeln verbieten, versaut die Kids definitiv mehr als Kicks.

Was die Nachwuchsprobleme angeht sehe ich das nicht so eng. So schlecht sind die Deutschen nun auch nicht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> ... Wenn würde ich Federgabeln verbieten, versaut die Kids definitiv mehr als Kicks.
> ...



genau so! federgabeln versauen die linie, hat mir vor 16jahren schon ein erfahrener bikebauer gesagt 

ich sag ja net, das man klickies zur pflicht machen sollte, aber wenn das kiddi es will udn damit besser zustreich kommt, warum dann verbieten?


----------



## onlyforchicks (24. März 2011)

Erstmal , 
NIEMAND braucht Klickpedale. Trotzdem fahren die meisten damit.

Und das mit dem richtig fahren lernen in dem Alter ist absoluter Schwachsinn. 
Wenn man die Top Ten Kids bei Nachwuchserien anschaut, dann sieht man schnell, dass die den meisten Erwachsenen was vormachen bezüglich Fahrtechnik.

Das mit den ehrgeizigen Vätern seh ich etwas anders. Klar ist man stolz auf seinen Nachwuchs, wenns gut läuft. 
Aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass das normal ist. Egal ob das Kind nun gut im Strickmützen häkeln ist oder halt auf dem MTB. 
Und klar bau ich meinen Jungs vernünftige Räder auf. Ich finds nämlich das letzte wenn der Papa auf nem sackteuren Edelteil durch die Wälder fegt, und der Nachwuchs Marterial von der Stange bekommt. 

Bei den Kinderrädern ist es nämlich, so dass das Rad meistens in etwa halb so viel wiegt wie der Fahrer. Das würde heissen, wir Erwachsene müssten mit 35 Kilo Bikes fahren. 
Also bau ich denen leichte Teile ans Bike. Wem das nicht passt, der muss es ja nicht tun.
Aber ich vertrete die Meinung , dass ich das meinem Nachwuchs schuldig bin. 

Ach, übrigens haben meine beiden Jungs mit Ihren knapp 9 Kilo Bikes ne Menge Spass und machen das nicht für mich sondern für sich selbst.


----------



## memphis35 (24. März 2011)

Das man sein Hobby auf die Kids projeziert ist ja klar und das man ihnen das beste zukommen lassen will ist auch klar und das die Bikes für Kids viel zu schwer sind kann und will niemand abstreiten . Aber ob jetzt Klickies verboten sind oder auch nicht oder Helmpflicht besteht oder auch nicht usw. bestimmt der Veranstalter und wenn dann manche Eltern sich dafür engaschieren das die Kinderrennen möglichst nahe an die Regeln für größere herankommen dann finde ich persönlich das nicht gut . Das gilt für jede Sportart .


Mfg  35


----------



## dubbel (25. März 2011)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Das mit den ehrgeizigen Vätern seh ich etwas anders. Klar ist man stolz auf seinen Nachwuchs, wenns gut läuft.
> Aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass das normal ist. Egal ob das Kind nun gut im Strickmützen häkeln ist oder halt auf dem MTB.
> Und klar bau ich meinen Jungs vernünftige Räder auf.


die argumentation ist ziemlich wacklig, und memphis35 hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. 

bis auf


onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Aber ich vertrete die Meinung , dass ich das meinem Nachwuchs schuldig bin.
> Ach, übrigens haben meine beiden Jungs mit Ihren knapp 9 Kilo Bikes ne Menge Spass und machen das nicht für mich sondern für sich selbst...


mit was für nem rad bist du als kind denn rumgefahren? 
was hat's gewogen? 
hat dich das gestört?  

ich kenne jede menge kinder, denen es schlicht wurscht ist, mit was sie rumfahren, und die einen mordsspaß mit jedem x-beliebigen beik haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (25. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> die argumentation ist ziemlich wacklig, und memphis35 hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt.
> 
> bis auf
> 
> ...


 
meinen Jungs ist es in der Regel auch egal mit was für nem Bike sie rumfahren und hüpfen.

Es ging in der Ausgangssituation ja darum, dass in einer Rennserie für den Nachwuchs, Klickpedale verboten wurden. 

Und im Rennen erhöhen Flatpedale meiner Meinung nach nun mal das Verletzungsrisiko.

Ohne hier jemandem nahetreten zu wollen. Aber seid ihr mal CC-Rennen gefahren?
Sofort nach dem Start Puls auf Anschlag, Tunnelblick und dann noch die Konkurrenz. 
Da passiert es leicht, dass man mal abrutscht...

Um sonst nichts ist es mir gegangen mit dem Thema.

Aber Gott sei Dank leben wir ja in einer Demokratie, wo jeder seine Meinung haben kann.

In diesem Sinne, 

allzeit have Fun , ob mit oder ohne Klickpedale

Ach so, mein erstes MTB war 1988 ein Kettler AluBike, bei dem nach einem halben Jahr der Rahmen gebrochen ist....und zwar ohne Klickpedale


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2011)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Ohne hier jemandem nahetreten zu wollen. Aber seid ihr mal CC-Rennen gefahren?
> Sofort nach dem Start Puls auf Anschlag, Tunnelblick und dann noch die Konkurrenz.
> Da passiert es leicht, dass man mal abrutscht...



Da stellt sich dann aber auch die Frage, ob man sein Kind so puschen muss, dass es die gleichen Stresssymptome in einem Rennen hat wie Erwachsene. Gerade bei ner U11 Gruppe, sollte es vielleicht auch noch um Spass gehen und nicht um verbissenen Siegeswillen. 

Ich möchte mein 10 jähriges Kind nicht mit nem 190er Puls im Startblock stehen sehen.


----------



## Thunderbird (26. März 2011)

Ich habe mit Clickies "fahren gelernt" (bin noch nicht fertig) und natürlich 
ist es in Rennen von Vorteil, aber für eine saubere Technik ist es ziemlich schlecht.

Das mit der Körperspannung kann ich auch nachvollziehen.

Die Verletzungsgefahr durch plötzliches Ausklicken ist bei Clickies
viel größer als bei Flats. Es passiert regelmäßig bei Rennen, dass
irgendein Horst seine Cleats nicht rein bekommt und dann mitten
im Pulk umfällt oder dass er bei lossprinten ausklickt und vom Bike fällt. 

Also wenn ich mal in der glücklichen Lage sein sollte Kinder zu haben,
lernen die auf jeden Fall mit Flats und racen auch damit, sofern sie in dem
Alter Lust auf so was haben. Bei XC-Rennen in Frankreich sehe ich immer
wieder kleine Jungs mit Flat Pedals auf Bikes rumhüpfen, dass ich richtig neidisch werde. 
So langsam kommt es aber auch hier in D.

...und zur Entspannung noch mal der Clip eines Clickie-freien:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw"]YouTube        - Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home"[/nomedia]


Grüße,
Gregor


----------



## onlyforchicks (26. März 2011)

@Thunderbird,
sag ich doch. Im Rennen ist mit besser, zur Erlernung gewisser Fahrtechniken besser ohne. 

Hier ging es aber ausschliesslich um den Kiscup , also Rennen. Da Du ja auch den Tälercup gefahren bist, hast Du ja vielleicht auch ein paar Kidsrennen gesehen und kennst die Strecken von denen.

Und zum Thema "irgendein so ein Horst kriegst nicht geregelt.." kann ich nur sagen. Manche "Horsts" überholen völlig unnötig im Downhill in der Auslaufzone und legen sich dann so ab , dass der Lenker abbricht.
Das war jetzt was für Insider und auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.

@cross X, 

klar soll es bei den Kids um den Spass gehen. Aber es ist doch wohl auch klar, dass die Kids auch möglichst weit vorne fahren und gewinnen wollen.
Die haben auch mit nem hohen Puls Spass am Rennen fahren. Und das beste bei den Kids ist, die fighten im Rennen gegeneinander und gehen hinterher zusammen spielen.
Da sieht es bei manchen Erwachsenen wesentlich unentspannter aus.


----------



## thomas79 (26. März 2011)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Und klar bau ich meinen Jungs vernünftige Räder auf. Ich finds nämlich das letzte wenn der Papa auf nem sackteuren Edelteil durch die Wälder fegt, und der Nachwuchs Marterial von der Stange bekommt.
> 
> Bei den Kinderrädern ist es nämlich, so dass das Rad meistens in etwa halb so viel wiegt wie der Fahrer. Das würde heissen, wir Erwachsene müssten mit 35 Kilo Bikes fahren.
> Also bau ich denen leichte Teile ans Bike. Wem das nicht passt, der muss es ja nicht tun.
> ...



Das ist ein Punkt den ich anders sehe. Wenn man sieht mit was für einem (finanziellen) Aufwand schon die kleinsten mit dem besten Material ausgestattet werden, ist das für viele Eltern einfach nicht machbar. Meiner Meinung sollte in den Kinder/Jugendklassen ein Mindestgewicht für Räder geben, so das auch mit einem vertretbaren finanziellen Rahmen Eltern ihren Kindern eine Chance geben können. Zumal die 'Nebenkosten' (passendes Auto, Spirt, Material, Kleidung,...) auch nicht ohne sind.


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2011)

Aber das Problem haste ja nicht nur bei den Kleinen. 
Wer viel Kohle hat, hat auch besseres Material.


----------



## dubbel (26. März 2011)

ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, was genau dich stört: 
wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, ist dein argument FÜR klickpdeale die tatsache, dass man nicht vom pedal abrutscht, d.h. geringere verletzungsgefahr. 
1.) hab ich das richtig verstanden? 
2.) siehst du noch andere argumente?


----------



## Fusel Wusel (26. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, was genau dich stört:
> wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, ist dein argument FÜR klickpdeale die tatsache, dass man nicht vom pedal abrutscht, d.h. geringere verletzungsgefahr.
> 1.) hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> 2.) siehst du noch andere argumente?



Gegen das Verletzungsrisiko gibts doch Protektoren. 
Spekulation: Vielleicht hat das Kind mit Flats einfach nix drauf  

Ich sehe jetzt auch keinen reelen Nachteil darin, dass in der Altersklasse _alle_ mit Flatpedalen fahren müssen.


----------



## Thunderbird (26. März 2011)

@ onlyforchicks: Der doofe neue Lenker war einfach nur 6 cm zu breit für das Manöver.  
Tut aber nichts zur Sache, Lenker sind ne andere Geschichte.

Also wenn alle Flat Pedals fahren _müssen_, hat ja keiner einen Nachteil.
Auch eine spätere Umstellung auf Clickies sollte nicht schwieriger werden.

Gerade bis zum Alter von 10-11 Jahren haben Menschen die beste motorische Lernfähigkeit.
Wieso das nicht nutzen? Danach wirds immer schwerer (oh ja.)

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass es für die Knochen der Kinder im Sturzfall 
gesünder ist, wenn sie nicht am Pedal hängen. 

G


----------



## onlyforchicks (26. März 2011)

@Dubbel,

ja mir ging es nur um die Verletzungsgefahr von Flatpedalen. Die geben ganz schön üble Tattos in der Wade. Um sonst nix.

Und zu dem Thema "vielleicht hat er mit Flats nichts drauf" , kann ich nur lachen.
Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, meine beiden Jungs fahren auch BMX (logischerweise mit Flats) und das auch nicht schlecht.

Klar ist auch, dass ja alle mit Flats fahren, dann gibt es auch keinen Nachteil für einzelne. 
Ich hab halt nur Bedenken wegen der Schienbeine. Aber was solls. Da muss man dann halt durch.
Nochmal meine Meinung. Im Training zur Schulung der Motorik und zum erlernen gewisser fahrtechniken sind Flats absolut ok. 
Aber nicht in einem CC-Rennen. Dabei bleib ich.

@thunderbird,
das war ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusel Wusel (26. März 2011)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Und zu dem Thema "vielleicht hat er mit Flats nichts drauf" , kann ich nur lachen.
> (...)
> das war ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.



Dito


----------



## naf (26. März 2011)

Und fürs Bullshitbingo (fighten, Training, Tunnelblick) gibt es:  ²


----------



## dubbel (27. März 2011)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> mir ging es nur um die Verletzungsgefahr von Flatpedalen.
> ...
> Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, meine beiden Jungs fahren auch BMX...


aber dann versteh ich dich erst recht nicht: 
auf dem bmx geht's doch viel mehr ab - wenn sie das draufhaben, sollten sie beim cc-rennen doch erst recht keine probleme mit den pedalen haben...


----------



## thomas79 (27. März 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber das Problem haste ja nicht nur bei den Kleinen.
> Wer viel Kohle hat, hat auch besseres Material.



Natürlich. Aber als Erwachsener ist man für seine Möglichkeiten und Material selber verantwortlich und entscheidet, was einem gutes Material wert ist. Zumal die unterschiedlichen Gewichte soviel nicht mehr ausmachen. 
Bei einem 35 Kilo Mädchen sind 5 Kilo Gewichtserleichterung halt was anderes als bei einem 80 Kilo Mann.
Von mir aus kann man ja eine Regelung wie bei den Rennradfahrern machen, Mindestgewicht in allen Klassen 14 Kilo  Ok, das Leichtbauforum würde leicht hysterisch *g*


----------



## onlyforchicks (27. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber dann versteh ich dich erst recht nicht:
> auf dem bmx geht's doch viel mehr ab - wenn sie das draufhaben, sollten sie beim cc-rennen doch erst recht keine probleme mit den pedalen haben...


 
Da hast Du eigentlich Recht. Wie gesagt, ich glaub auch nicht, dass Sie Probleme haben werden. 
Ich hab halt nur für mich keinen Sinn in der Neuregelung gesehen. Das war und ist alles.


----------



## kettenteufel (4. April 2011)

flat sind deutlich billiger und es sind keine extra Schuhe notwendig

mit 10-12 Jahren probieren die meisten Kinder viele Sportarten aus warum sollen die Eltern am Anfang gleich Geld für klickis ausgeben wenn gar nicht sicher ist, dass das Kind den Sport länger betreibt


----------



## branderstier (4. April 2011)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob ich im richtigen Forum bin, aber hier mal trotzdem mein Anliegen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich hoffe hier mal ein wenig für  Durchblick zu sorgen. Mein Sohn fährt seit fünf Jahren MTB-Rennen, angefangen bei kleinsten Rennen, seit zwei Jahren bis Bundesliiga. Er fährt jetzt in der U17.
Bei dem von dir beschriebenen Cup hat der BDR bei der Ausschreibung bezüglich der Pedalart nichts verbrochen. Hier ist ausschließlich der Veranstalter der Entscheider. Wäre es eine Nachwuchssichtung (gibt es erst ab U15), dann gibt der BDR das Reglement vor. Hier ist zu Pedalen nichts gesagt.
International, heist also bei der TFGV in Frankreich darf bei den Trails, aber auch nur da nicht mit Klickies gefahren werden. Über den Sinn läßt sich streiten, jedoch steht fest, wer das Trailen ohne Klickies beherscht, der kann es wirklich. Der technische Anspruch in Frankreich, aber auch bei der Nachwuchssichtung ist so hoch, das selbst deutsche CC-Topbiker (ohne Namensnennung!!!) nach eigener Aussage damit Probleme haben würden.
Für alle Biker ist ein Besuch einer Nachwuchssichtung bstimmt ein Erlebnis.
Am nächsten WE gehts los, siehe www.rad-net.de unter Termine.

Und tschüß


----------



## onlyforchicks (4. April 2011)

@kettenteufel,
für diejenigen , die es ausprobieren wollen mag das stimmen. Aber für die , die schon Rennen fahren sind Flats eine Mehrinvestition. Weil die Kids meistens schon mit Klicks fahren.

@branderstier,
das stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Rennen der Serie werden nach dem Reglement "Schüler" des BDR ausgetragen. Und darin ist festgelegt, dass in der U 11 klasse keine Klicks gefahren werden dürfen.
Und wie schon weiter oben beschrieben bin ich auch deiner Meinung, dass zu Trainings und Lernzwecken durchaus mit Flats gefahren werden kann und sollte. 
Nur nicht im Rennen!!!

Das mit dem Besuch einer Nachwuchssichtung als Aha Effekt für viele "grosse" Biker seh ich übrigens genauso.

ps.:
Meine Jungs und ich freuen uns schon auf nächstes Wochenende.

Gruss


----------



## IceQ- (5. April 2011)

Was eine sinnlose Aktion. Man könnte es doch auf freiwillige Basis wie es ist stellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (5. April 2011)

@branderstier,
das stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Rennen der Serie werden nach dem Reglement "Schüler" des BDR ausgetragen. Und darin ist festgelegt, dass in der U 11 klasse keine Klicks gefahren werden dürfen.
Und wie schon weiter oben beschrieben bin ich auch deiner Meinung, dass zu Trainings und Lernzwecken durchaus mit Flats gefahren werden kann und sollte. 
Nur nicht im Rennen!!!


ps.:
Meine Jungs und ich freuen uns schon auf nächstes Wochenende.

Gruss[/QUOTE]

Hallo,
jetzt hast du mich aber nochmals dazu gebracht, das Regelwerk zu studieren.
Es ist also wie folgt. 
In den neuen Rahmenrichtlinien MTB-Schülerwettbewerb des BDR, Stand 03/2010 ist unter TRIAL, Pkt: 3.4.2 festgelegt, das das Pedalsystem ab der AK U15 freigestellt ist und bis einschl. AK U13 keine Klickpedale erlaubt sind. 
Desweiteren heißt es unter Pkt. 4. Sporteinsteiger, das der Wettbewerb in den AK U11 u. U9 als Geschicklichkeitsparcour bzw. Vario-Race ausgetragen werden soll und bei diesen keine Klickpedale erlaubt sind.
Da in unserem FIREBIKE Junior Team nur Biker ab U 15 fahren war mir das bis dato nicht bekannt, aber danke für die Anregung.
Dies ist relativ neu und war mir nicht bekannt.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das auch in anderen Rennserien so umgesetzt wird.
Würde mich freuen dich am WE mit deinen Kids bei uns am Wohnmobil/Zelt (Werbung FIREBIKE) kennenzulernen.

Grüße Peter


----------

